# Help and advice needed



## Jessica84 (May 8, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and just looking for some advice. I have what I believe to be post infectious IBS. I had a stomach virus 2 years ago and I have been unwell since. I've been hospitalized around a dozen times and have had every test done possible and all shows up as normal. My specialist recently diagnosed me with a servere case of IBS. The problem is that I don't really have a lot of problems with my bowel as such. I'm not really constipated nor am I running to the toilet either. My main issues are I feel sick ALL the time. Constantly nauseous and unable to eat. Starting to lose a lot of weight. My discomfort is in the upper part of my stomach not the lower part. My stomach gurgles a lot but mainly at night when I'm lying down. I experience pain but again the pain is always in the upper abdomen not the lower part. I've had numerous endoscopies and colonoscopies but nothing has been found. I have had to leave my job 7 months ago and am unable to work or barely have a life due to the extent of how unwell I feel. Basically I feel sick 24/7. That's the only way I can describe it. Does this sound like IBS or do you think I may have something else that the doctors have missed? I'm 27 years old and prior to my bout with the stomach virus 2 years ago I have never had any stomach issues in my life. Any advice offered would be greatly appreciated.Thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried any probiotics? Sometimes our guts's bacterial balance can get out of whack during a GI virus or infection.Probiotics can restore a good balance. They take some time to work.. so one must give them a decent trial (think weeks not days) and one type of bacteria from one kind of probiotic may not help.. but another form of bacteria from a different probiotic may indeed help.Some good ones to try are Align, Florastor, Culturelle, Sustenex..etc.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Jessica, I agree with BQ on the probiotics. I am 51 years old and never been sick a day until this hit me a year ago. I believe mine is due to antibiotics, mainly Clindmyacin and Levaquin. I tried everything and 2 GI Doctors as well as 3 hospital stays. The Doctors didn't do me any good other then test everything under the sun and stick the high medical bills to me, the patient. Then they both had the gall to tell me they had no further suggestions. Didn't tell me what I might try next, no guidance as to where to go from here, nothing. Talk about a waste. Finally the nurse in my GP doctor's office suggested probiotics. I started on Floristor and within 3 days I started feeling better. I am also taking an anti-nausea medicine. This was a week ago and my symptoms have pretty much disappeared. I actually felt the fatigue leaving my body and the nausea just vanished on day two. I also had pain in my upper abdomen and it is now feeling much better. Still get the stomach sounding like a volcano wants to errupt occasionally, but for the most part I'm starting to feel normal again after a year of this. Read through some of the others stories on this site and follow some of their suggestions you think might help. I am so glad I found this site, it has been a lifesaver. I'm hoping the feeling of well being I now have will continue, but I'm also aware that things might change, but I'm taking it one day at a time. Best of luck to you and keep in mind that there is light at the end of the tunnel (and it doesn't mean it's a freight train, lol). Hange in there and don't give up. Try the probiotics first (a heck of a lot cheaper then those so called "Specialist" you've been seeing). Let us know how things go.


----------



## Jessica84 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for responding to me I really appreciate. I was at a loss. You're right in that the doctors run all their tests on you, find nothing wrong yet won't offer any advice as to where to go from here. The medical expenses over the last 2 years are huge. I would hate to sit down and try and work out the amount I have spent over the course of 2 years. One specialist at the beginning of all this said "Just live with it, whatever it is will probably just go away eventually". That was 2 years ago now and still no better. I certainly believe my anxiety has now kicked in and making things far worse than what they were to begin with. Thanks so much for your advice. I will go out and buy probiotics and start using them straight away. Any sort of relief would be an absolute blessing right now. Thank you again.


----------



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Thanks so much for responding to me I really appreciate. I was at a loss. You're right in that the doctors run all their tests on you, find nothing wrong yet won't offer any advice as to where to go from here. The medical expenses over the last 2 years are huge. I would hate to sit down and try and work out the amount I have spent over the course of 2 years. One specialist at the beginning of all this said "Just live with it, whatever it is will probably just go away eventually". That was 2 years ago now and still no better. I certainly believe my anxiety has now kicked in and making things far worse than what they were to begin with. Thanks so much for your advice. I will go out and buy probiotics and start using them straight away. Any sort of relief would be an absolute blessing right now. Thank you again.


i too am suffering from post-infectious ibs. i have had diarrhea every day multiple times with bloating and gas. it started 6 months ago and i have been to numerous doctors and hospital. i truly believe that the antibiotics i was on has destroyed my gut system. at one point during my initial treatment from the hospital i was going to the bathroom at least 20x's a day and was instructed to stay on the antibiotics. it made it worse, and here i am with bills to pay also and little to no advise on how to manage from the doctors. thankfully this site has provided helpful information. yet, i feel so alone and distressed. i was a normal active 32yr old woman and now my days evolve around the toilet. i've tried natural remedies and probiotics, you name it. there has been little improvement, but i going to stay hopeful. i hope you are able to find some tips on this site to help you manage. good luck


----------

